# There's a New Production World Champ - 6800 lumens 70W



## DavyCrockett (Jul 23, 2010)

35W/70W 6800 lumens

http://www.allproducts.com/light/segawa/Product-2010118105017.html

http://www.search-light.tw/
http://www.allproducts.com/light/segawa/Product-2010118105017.htmlhttp://www.allproducts.com/light/segawa/Product-2010118105017.html


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 23, 2010)

Good looking light... I wonder how much it will cost.


----------



## Parker VH (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks like a rebadged L70 to me.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 24, 2010)

It's an L70 and can be had at BJ for $999.95. I personally want to pick up an LX50 (it's my 30th birthday tomorrow) but I don't have enough money right now.


----------



## JulianP (Jul 24, 2010)

Parker VH said:


> Looks like a rebadged L70 to me.


I think the L70 is a rebadged Taiwanese light, probably from the supplier shown above. 

...but I do look forward to the day a Taiwanese or Chinese vendor buys a US or European product, because it cannot make it at a competitive price, and rebadges it.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 24, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> 35W/70W 6800 lumens



You're new, so you weren't here when all this went down; search CPF for the term "Barnburner", and prepare to lose a couple of hours studying the awesomeness..


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 24, 2010)

Is Barnburner a production light?

Personally, I don't like the looks of this 6800 one. The PH50 looks way cooler. I emailed them to ask the cost of this Taiwan light. Stay tuned.
Yeah, here's that old thread...Looks like around $750 shipped.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/259449&highlight=barnburner

EDIT: They did email me back... wanted to know what I intended to do with the flashlight. ????
Then wanted to know the quantity, before giving me a price. 
http://henlin.en.alibaba.com/product/312136151-209968905/HID_Searchlight_PRO_SL3570_.html


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 24, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> They did email me back... wanted to know what I intended to do with the flashlight. ????
> Then wanted to know the quantity, before giving me a price.



And that's why we stick to trusted dealers.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 24, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> And that's why we stick to trusted dealers.



Exactly!

BTW not surprised that he was asked for the quantity before getting a quote. Lots of those companies want to do wholesale only or selling more than just 1 unit (or they don't sell directly to end users)


----------



## BatteryCharger (Jul 24, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> Is Barnburner a production light?
> 
> Personally, I don't like the looks of this 6800 one. The PH50 looks way cooler. I emailed them to ask the cost of this Taiwan light. Stay tuned.
> Yeah, here's that old thread...Looks like around $750 shipped.
> ...


That's a chinese wholesale company you posted. They do not sell to the public. The only way a company like that will sell you one is if you ask for a "sample", otherwise, it's 10 or 100 lights minimum and they want all your business info.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 25, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> They did email me back... _*wanted to know what I intended to do with the flashlight.*_ ????


----------



## JulianP (Jul 25, 2010)

> EDIT: They did email me back... wanted to know what I intended to do with the flashlight. ????
> Then wanted to know the quantity, before giving me a price.
> http://henlin.en.alibaba.com/product/312136151-209968905/HID_Searchlight_PRO_SL3570_.html



As other cpf members wrote, the supplier will happily provide a trade sample. Normally, they supply a minimum number of units, say 500, and will not sell to individual consumers. Bad people, myself included, order a trade sample and never come back with the huge order. This is how I bought a great short-arc spotlight for less that $1000, instead of $3000+. 

The Chinese and Taiwanese manufacturers must have realized how sneaky some cpf members can be, and hence the question, 'whatcha gonna do with our spotlight?"

I suggest you tell them you plan to supply the local police force, firefighters and the national guard with a good and competitive searchlight, and that if their stuff is good, orders will follow.

It's perhaps morally wrong, but not as much as ripping off someone else's design. I found my reservations disappear once my spotlight arrived. I love shining the beam on the clouds.


----------



## Yavox (Jul 25, 2010)

JulianP said:


> As other cpf members wrote, the supplier will happily provide a trade sample. Normally, they supply a minimum number of units, say 500, and will not sell to individual consumers. Bad people, myself included, order a trade sample and never come back with the huge order. This is how I bought a great short-arc spotlight for less that $1000, instead of $3000+.
> 
> The Chinese and Taiwanese manufacturers must have realized how sneaky some cpf members can be, and hence the question, 'whatcha gonna do with our spotlight?"
> 
> ...




*Brave and smart people from CPF tricking Chinese light manufacturers into selling them flashlights!* 

Probably a bit morally wrong but makes a nice headline anyway lovecpf

Looks like I belong to "bad people" group too, as the idea appeals to me. :devil:


----------



## dudemar (Jul 25, 2010)

It's actually Taiwanese, unlike its communist neighbor.

This thread's going to close in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 25, 2010)

I also asked them, what the price would be if I bought 1 or 10.
They haven't replied yet. Maybe they're waiting till Monday morning, which will be in a few hours now.
I DID send them the email close to their weekend over there. They're about 12 hours ahead of us.
 
Ferrari, let's go in together and buy a few of these. I suspect we both live in the wilderness and would get good use out of these. :thumbsup: Just under 6 lbs.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 25, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> Ferrari, let's go in together and buy a few of these.



And if one is defective? You want to deal with the "Show us ze papers" other-side-of-the-ocean customer service? Again, trusted dealers..

If you're really dying for a higher-wattage HID, you could probably get a CPFer to throw one together for you, the parts aren't all that difficult to come by.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 25, 2010)

Sure enough, they emailed me at 9:30 pm Mt. Time. 
Said a sample of 1 was $800. and $720 if 10 were bought.
Said they have a US distributor, so shipping would be fast and service.
6800 rock and roll lumens! :twothumbs 
This is interesting. :thumbsup:


----------



## BatteryCharger (Jul 26, 2010)

Maybe you can start up a group buy, that's how I got my X990 back in the day for $200. (You couldn't touch one for under $500 before that) They already had a US distributor but I went around them and their markup directly to Taiwan and got me and 20 other CPFers a great deal.

In response the US distributor (acro) threw a fit because they thought they had a monopoly and I went and undercut them, as a result they made a deal with the Taiwanese factory not to sell to anyone else in the US anymore. :laughing: This is why the price on the X990 fell to $299-$399 where it is today, from the $500+ it had always been. :thumbsup:

Never underestimate the little guy!


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 26, 2010)

You could go well over the output of a 70 watt HID with something CPF-made for $800. Fivemega was at one time selling a 10,000+ lumen hotwire bulb for something like $20 a piece, I can't find the thread now though..

But keep in mind that 6800 lumens is barely twice the output of the light you have now; it will look brighter than your EBay light, but nothing like the difference between a Mag and an HID - that's part of the deal when you get to the big gun lights, it takes far more lumens each time to leave an impression.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 26, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> Ferrari, let's go in together and buy a few of these.



No dice.

I agree with StarHalo-stick with trusted dealers.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 26, 2010)

DavyC, please would you stop using that large red font the whole time - we're getting complaints that it's giving people headaches and in fact I think I'm getting one myself, lol. 

Please use the default font except when it is really necessary to emphasise something.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 27, 2010)

Update: CPF user MrArtillery put together a 6D Mag with 17,000 lumens for ~$350: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/278201


----------

